# My Partridge Update



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Well my group of 13 has now been scattered to 2 pairs and a loner that drives the other male birds crazy. They make so much noise at night while eating. Must be time for the silly season. If anyone has a youngster they are teaching wildlife to give me a call and come on over and watch the way these birds are behaving right now. I seem to learn something almost every night!!


----------

